# Help me win ModCloth money!



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Hi guyyys! I dunno if I'm allowed to do this... but I'm trying to win a contest and it would make me very super happy if you would vote for me!
I'm obsessed with ModCloth but sadly I'm a poor student so if I win I'd have lots of ModCloth money!

Thanks!!
http://apps.facebook.com/offerpop/Conte ... 595&rest=1


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I love Modcloth, too. And I think Dexter is precious...so you have my vote. Also, cute story


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

ProjectParanoia said:


> I love Modcloth, too. And I think Dexter is precious...so you have my vote. Also, cute story


Have you seen this?? I must have it haha
http://www.modcloth.com/Modcloth/Apartm ... tle-Opener


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I didn't. And to think I just spent all my money on a trip to the zoo!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i have that bottle opener! though i got it elsewhere. i love it. i keep it out in my kitchen at all times - just b/c it is so cute!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Me too me too! I love modcloth, yet sadly shouldn't love it so much *checks wallet*. 
I didn't know they had a fb page  (i'm slightly oblivious).
Voted! Hope you win!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you seen this? http://www.modcloth.com/Modcloth/Apartm ... og-Doormat


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

xspiked said:


> Have you seen this? http://www.modcloth.com/Modcloth/Apartm ... og-Doormat


Yes! I want that tooooo! Haha


----------

